# Kayak fishers, Mornington peninsula area



## nichwan (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi.. are there any kayak anglers on the mornington peninsula intersted in starting a kayak fishing group for regular weekend outings?


----------



## Tomcat01 (Oct 21, 2013)

I would love to if i didnt work weekends lol. but will definitely be interested in joining in from time to time if i get a day off work.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

nichwan said:


> Hi.. are there any kayak anglers on the mornington peninsula intersted in starting a kayak fishing group for regular weekend outings?


There are quite a few that fish most W/Es around the Mornington Peninsula already - I myself fish the muddy pond most of the time and not on the great sandy desert


----------

